# Problème Chargeur iPod Nano



## deltachrome09 (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai eu pour Noël un iPod nano 4G 8Go violet, et en l'ouvrant je me suis rendue compte que le cable usb servant à relier l'ordianteur à l'ipod avait changé  notamment le cable pour l'ipod (pas l'usb) et je voulais savoir si en dépit de la modification de ce cable, je pouvais me servir du chargeur apple pour ipod nano quand même ( ce chargeur je m'en servais pour mon ipod nano 2G 2Go)  ???? De plus est-ce que le cable fourni avec le chargeur nano qui est sembmable à celui d'un ipod 2G est utilisable pour un nouvel ipod 4G ???
Voilà en espèrant que vous  pourriez m'aider !
Merci d'avance !

_*Deltachrome09*_


----------



## DeepDark (26 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas tester tout simplement?

Mais pour info, la recharge et la synchronisation avec un câble FireWire ne fonctionne pas sur le nouvel iPod Touch (seul l'USB fonctionne)


----------



## deltachrome09 (27 Décembre 2008)

Excusez-moi de mon ignorance mais qu'est ce que un câble firewire ??? 

_*Deltachrome09*_


----------



## DeepDark (27 Décembre 2008)

deltachrome09 a dit:


> Excusez-moi de mon ignorance mais qu'est ce que un câble firewire ???
> 
> _*Deltachrome09*_


USB : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Firewire : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu as deux câbles si j'ai bien compris. De quel type sont-ils?

Et le chargeur iPod? FireWire ou USB?


----------



## deltachrome09 (28 Décembre 2008)

Mon chargeur est avec l'usb ! Quant à mes 2 cables ce sont ceux qui sont livrés avec l'ipod nano ( j'en ai deux car j'ai un ipod nano 2G et un ipod nano 4G) mais le probleme c'est que la cable de l'ipod 2G est different de celui de la 4G et je voulais savoir si en depit de la difference entre les deux cable , le nouveau cable de l'ipod 4G était compatible avec mon chargeur ipod que j'ai acheté il y a 2 ans !!!
Merci pour votre aide !!!

_*Deltachrome09*_


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2008)

deltachrome09 a dit:


> Mon chargeur est avec l'usb ! Quant à mes 2 cables ce sont ceux qui sont livrés avec l'ipod nano ( j'en ai deux car j'ai un ipod nano 2G et un ipod nano 4G) mais le probleme c'est que la cable de l'ipod 2G est different de celui de la 4G et je voulais savoir si en depit de la difference entre les deux cable , le nouveau cable de l'ipod 4G était compatible avec mon chargeur ipod que j'ai acheté il y a 2 ans !!!
> Merci pour votre aide !!!
> 
> _*Deltachrome09*_


Oui normalement c'est bon 

De toute façon tu verras bien si ça marche ou pas


----------

